# How to buy wood ?



## Smokin Okie (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm new to stick burning and sourcing wood is a whole new game.  Right now,  I'm using Craigslist.   And there's two sales lots who always have a post on CL.

This one does not say in his post how much ya get for each price.   But I believe what ya see in the pic, between the fence posts,  is the $30 option.   These splits are about 8"to 10" long,  which is a good size for my Old Country Brazos,  they are ready to go in the firebox ...

https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/for/d/open-till-9pm-lake-bbq/6632071752.html

But there's another lot that sells splits that are 18" to 20" long.  Which are too long for my firebox and larger than I want to burn.     It would take some work for me to cut these in half,  then split them again with my Kindling Cracker.   But I'm wondering if this is the better value, since I will have some sweat equity in the woodpile .

https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/grd/6605885692.html

I've purchased from the first link twice,  but I'm looking for ways to cut my wood cost down.   This seems to be just a shot in the dark to me,  right now.    It appears being able to eyeball a stack of wood and have some idea how much is there,  is a skill to be learned.


----------



## Geebs (Jul 9, 2018)

Both links are the same FYI. It would be nice if he took a photo of what he considered a rick so that you know.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up,  should be fixed now


----------



## Geebs (Jul 9, 2018)

Might be worth buying fromt he second guy one time to see if its worth your time and labor. My time is money, I am always opting for an easier route haha.


----------



## radio (Jul 9, 2018)

you should be able to buy Pecan most anywhere East of OKC..  probably the best wood going for mild smoke


----------



## motolife313 (Jul 9, 2018)

I sell smoking wood. Have 7 different kinds. Pm me


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 9, 2018)

dA cord of wood measures 4x4x8 feet, or 128 cubic feet. A standard cord is piled in a 4x8-foot stack, each stack is called a rick. Lets assume each piece is cut to exactly 12" length. If the wood is piled in 4 ricks with the butts of the wood end-to-end it is a lot easier to gauge the quantity as a whole. A standard wood length is 16 inches, so there would typically be 3 ricks to a cord. But if the wood length is cut 10" vs 20" you could make out or be shorted.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jul 9, 2018)

I'll post some pics of the wood I've bought,  tomorrow.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies !

I paid $30 for this hickory which is about 10" long splits,  and last pic is the size of the pecan splits.  I don't know if it would be more cost effective to buy the larger splits and go to work with a miter saw and a Kindling Cracker ?


----------



## motolife313 (Jul 10, 2018)

Not bad. Just buy them big if that's cheaper then cut to size like your saying. I sell mine for 25$ a wheel borrow and it's about that much


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jul 10, 2018)

I feel your pain. I’m constantly keeping my eye out for free or cheap wood that’s good to smoke with. I always seem to find more free after a good storm blowing trees or even big branches down. I’m just not the best at identifying tree types lol. Then I have to wait around to let it season. If your wanting some cut and ready to go craigslist or Facebook marketplace is your best bet!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 10, 2018)

Another option is orchards; alot of them have to prune/cut down trees and branches. Some around me literally give it to people because they really can't store it to season it and go through selling it to any one. Not sure how OK is on orchards, but it's an option. See a fruit tree being cut down? Stop and ask if you can take it. Alot of people dread having to pay the city to come and pick up the stuff.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jul 11, 2018)

motolife313 said:


> Not bad. Just buy them big if that's cheaper then cut to size like your saying. I sell mine for 25$ a wheel borrow and it's about that much



What is the best way to cut 18" to 20" splits in half ?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 11, 2018)

If your talking about splitting then then old fashion way with an axe. If your talking about cutting down the split in half then a chop saw. 

Chris


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jul 11, 2018)

Sorry,  that wasn't clear.   I meant reducing an 18 to 20" split to 9 to 10 " in length.

I have a Kindling Cracker.

Why a chop saw over a miter ?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 11, 2018)

All I have is a chop saw, so that't what I use. Since it works I've never given much thought about using anything else.

Chris


----------



## motolife313 (Jul 13, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> If your talking about splitting then then old fashion way with an axe. If your talking about cutting down the split in half then a chop saw.
> 
> Chris




Yep that's what I do


gmc2003 said:


> If your talking about splitting then then old fashion way with an axe. If your talking about cutting down the split in half then a chop saw.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jul 15, 2018)

Do you have any safety concerns cutting logs with the chop saw ?       I've read some do have problems,  with both chop saw and miter saw.


----------



## motolife313 (Jul 15, 2018)

I put my foot on the log so it don’t move.


----------

